# Looking for Nouthetic Counselor in Manitoba



## N. Eshelman (Mar 6, 2008)

Brethren

I am looking for a nouthetic counselor in the Manitoba area. This is for a brother who is seeking marital counseling. He has a very tender conscience in regard to the regulative principle, holy days, and things like TV and entertainment vices. He is open to the Word and looking for someone to help him in marital counseling. 

I would appreciate anyone who would know of NANC or CCEF counselors in that area. Reformed is essential- the above mentioned issues would be bonuses for this brother. 

You can respond or email me personally: [email protected]


----------



## Poimen (Mar 6, 2008)

Where in Manitoba does he live?


----------



## N. Eshelman (Mar 6, 2008)

Winnipeg...

Sorry... I am, so, south of the Canadian border. I forget about the size of our great neighbors to the north. 

God bless the Queen!


----------



## Guido's Brother (Mar 7, 2008)

From this page, it doesn't appear that there are any NANC certified counsellors in Manitoba. Much of Manitoba, including Winnipeg, is major league Mennonite country. However, there are a few Reformed pastors (URC/CanRC) in Winnipeg and area who may be able to help. They may not be NANC certified or trained by CCEF, but I'm sure that they share a full-orbed commitment to the Reformed faith that extends to how they do their counselling. Send me a private message if you'd like their names and contact info.


----------

